# Question about [email protected] Large Wire Hamster Home



## HainesHamsterLover (Jul 13, 2017)

I just purchased this [email protected] cage for hamsters and I've been trying to fix the wheel to the slide-on bit that's attached to the level, however there's no way to tighten it? The wheel literally sits on the cage floor and there's no way my dwarf can run on it and make it spin? How shall I solve this? Has anyone else had this problem?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Could you take some photos please so we can see what the problem is?
Thank you


----------



## MrJsk (Mar 14, 2014)

Do you have any pictures or a link from their website so we can see it?


----------

